# irregular periods



## gina-xox (Feb 6, 2013)

hi im new to here and going through a little stress and worry ttc. 

i have been ttc for most of last year, but then in october 2012 my periods got so close together making it near impossible to track properly and just too stressful to try, the beginning of this year i went to my GP who has giving me a intimate examination and pelvic exam |(waiting for results still) but also mentioned i could of miscarried.
just looking for advise if any one else has gone through this and what people think it could mean. i havent been able to try again just yet as im on a tablet to put off my period until i feel bloating and cramping then to stop medication and see if that kick starts me in the right direction again!!!

xx


----------



## gillieoneuk (Feb 4, 2013)

Hi Im also new to FF, put on a post a few days ago just a few down from you with a similar problem (irregular crazy periods after being on depo injection) but not had much feedback so still very lost and upset. 

At the moment Im having 3 / 4 week long periods then a week off and then back on again, is this the same as you or are you having really short cycles? Am using a clear blue fertility monitor which gives me highs but no peaks and stick ovulation tests every singe day but never had a positive one, have had blood tests and internal examination (that was a few weeks ago now and still not had results but seem to have a problem getting hold of them) and am currently waiting to hear from the gyno dept at the hospital to see what the next step is for me. 

If you have not already got one I would suggest getting a clear blue fertility monitor, expensive but can help to track ovulation with irregular cycles, and if nothing else is a little project to get involved in as a bit of a distraction, I don’t think I have ever been so stressed out and down xx


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Ladies, you can also request your gp to do two blood tests to check for ovulation..... I had a clearblue fertility monitor and used it religiously, but due to an undiagnosed problem with my hubby - I was effectively wasting my time and money and getting more and more stressed.

Making babies is a difficult process   

Best wishes
Sheila


----------



## gina-xox (Feb 6, 2013)

Thanks for the replies. I was actually having a period every 2 week which were only lasting 4-6 days but your really heavy. I haven't actually used a fertility monitor yet I'm more of a glass half empty sort of girl so thought if I'm having periods every 14 days there's noway I'm having time to ovulate. Obv after speaking to may gp I now know that I may have been. I'm actually on a tablet it the moment which has completely stopped my periods she wants me to stay on it for at least 2 weeks until I feel a crampy bloated feeling which will be my body trying to shed and then I should stop them have a period and see if they begin to stretch themselves out if they don't they have recommended doing the blood tests to see if I'm ovulating..

Just a horrible waiting game, and I'm an inpatient person lol grrr!!!


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

Gina
Just with you mentioning irregular blood loss, heavy periods - have you asked your gp for an ultrasound.... those two symptoms alone 'could' indicate the presence of fibroids / cysts /polyps...., which could affect your periods..... just something to rule out my lovely. 

Sheila


----------

